# Drywall along staircase HELP PLEASE?!



## Nuffintoofancy (Sep 2, 2021)

I am working on a project and would like to patch these holes along this staircase but not sure what the best way to go about it with the stairs in place. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ideally a skirt board would have been used before the treads/risers were cut/installed.
You could screw in some 1xs to attach the pieces of drywall too - not a job I'd want.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Same principle as this. Backer strips.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nuffintoofancy said:


> I am working on a project and would like to patch these holes along this staircase but not sure what the best way to go about it with the stairs in place. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated
> View attachment 663638


Feel down beside the stringer is the board between the stinger and the studs?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is only one right way to fix this one, since someone that had no clue installed those treads and risers completely in the wrong order. 
Treads and risers need to come off, add strapping to space out the gap, install a skirt, then reinstall everything.
I'd use a small nail set to drive the nails in as far as possible, then remove the wood.
It will be near impossible to just patch that drywall, and it will just make a huge mess.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

^^^ #5 joecaption ^^^ 

What a shame.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG what a disaster. If you are not going to redo the stairs then potted plants against the wall on every step and let them grow out and block all the notches.


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, if you have the skills & patience of Job - scribe a skirt board for it. If your a true master it can be stained, but I would just go with painted because I for one don't have that patience
Now as alluded to above - if there is a 1/2" gap between stairs & framing you can pull out drywall, slide a board in & reinstall drywall with a trim piece or add a thin decorative cap over it


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

If it were me, I would do the same as @SLSTech and scribe a skirt board if you have the patience and abilities. I found this a while back when I was installing a skirt board on some stairs and found it helpful. It would cover the holes and add a lot of character to the stairs.






Scribing Skirt Boards | THISisCarpentry







www.thisiscarpentry.com


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

Those stairs look way too steep to be code.


----------



## RJ123 (Apr 6, 2021)

What a mess...


----------



## Brohoho (Jun 29, 2021)

I'd remove some drywall along the stairs and add a new piece that has a straight seam that's easy to tape.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Are these stairs inside the Winchester house in so cal?

I think you need hand rails on the wall so whatever you do tackle both at the same time.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

joecaption said:


> There is only one right way to fix this one … Treads and risers need to come off,


Not quite right. With careful measuring and cutting a skirt board can be applied with the T&R in place.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

but it might be quicker/easier to remove the treads/risers and start over than scribe a board to fit - at least it would be for me,


----------

